# Tall guy with small feet...HELP!



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Assuming those measurements are accurate, you are between 6 and 6.5 and it's very likely the rental 7s are too big for you. First, the size is a half size up, second, rental boots have had the shit packed out of them so they will be roomy. If they were new rental models, they tend to you pretty soft so not ideal for your weight. 

Have you looked into upper-level ladies' models? Not sure how stiff you like yours but if you've been in rentals, things probably won't get much worse. Another option would be use foam pads and such to fill up room in the size 7s of yours. 

@wrathfuldeity, can you share some thoughts on wee-sized boot fitting?


----------



## Goofy123 (6 mo ago)

robotfood99 said:


> Assuming those measurements are accurate, you are between 6 and 6.5 and it's very likely the rental 7s are too big for you. First, the size is a half size up, second, rental boots have had the shit packed out of them so they will be roomy. If they were new rental models, they tend to you pretty soft so not ideal for your weight.
> 
> Have you looked into upper-level ladies' models? Not sure how stiff you like yours but if you've been in rentals, things probably won't get much worse. Another option would be use foam pads and such to fill up room in the size 7s of yours.
> 
> @wrathfuldeity, can you share some thoughts on wee-sized boot fitting?


Wow thanks for the prompt reply! I can't seem to find a lot of size 6.5s in men's sizes - is this why you're recommending ladies boots? No problem with that in theory haha I have to wear women's sizes in sneakers sometimes. Just with my height and weight what do I do about board sizes? Normal width seems a bit unwieldy for me but I'm guessing I don't have much choice? Thanks!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Most women's boots aren't overly feminine looking at least (though you do you), for e.g. Women's Snowboard Boots | Burton Snowboards US


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I have small hands but longish fingers so women's gloves in L fit better than men's S or M. You gotta do what you gotta do. 

I think K2 makes men's boots in small sizes. One thing to be mindful of when trying ladies' boots is the shaft height. Women's boots tend to be a little shorter in shaft height and since you are a tall dude, this may seem pronounced.

For boards, though, you definitely need men's that haven't hopped on the volume shifted wide bandwagon. Off the top of my head, Ride Berzerker comes to mind. It's nice and slender but stable enough for your weight. There are others, but I'm having a mental block as I haven't really looked at 'normal width' boards lately. I will list more if I can think of more.


----------



## Goofy123 (6 mo ago)

robotfood99 said:


> I have small hands but longish fingers so women's gloves in L fit better than men's S or M. You gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> I think K2 makes men's boots in small sizes. One thing to be mindful of when trying ladies' boots is the shaft height. Women's boots tend to be a little shorter in shaft height and since you are a tall dude, this may seem pronounced.
> 
> For boards, though, you definitely need men's that haven't hopped on the volume shifted wide bandwagon. Off the top of my head, Ride Berzerker comes to mind. It's nice and slender but stable enough for your weight. There are others, but I'm having a mental block as I haven't really looked at 'normal width' boards lately. I will list more if I can think of more.


That's cool. I wear women's gloves too as they fit my hands better. Really don't mind wearing ladies' boots if they fit better - I think my feet are quite narrow for men's sizes anyway so might work out for the best. Good to know about the shaft height though...I'll check that out. The joys of having an oddly disproportionate body! 

I'll look into the Ride Berzerker boards as well. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Also check out Bataleon boards with the 3d shaping. That shape makes it a bit easier to roll the board over onto its edges and is also really forgiving for beginners. With small feet you're not going to have as much leverage so every little bit helps.

Arbor Iguchi Pro Camber 159 would also work. It's slightly narrower than most boards that length and has lifted contact points that ease turning. Actually, most Arbor boards would work pretty well for you.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Howdy @Goofy123
By your pics you are definitely a mondo 24.-24.5 (men's 6.5/women's 7.5). Also having hellishly small feet. So ime, the challenge is several fold. Your weight at 90kg/200# indicates a men's board at least a 160+. So most boards are going to be 25+cm wide...the good thing you will never boot out. The bad is that with such a small foot you will have to deal with the leveraging the edges issue. There are several ways to deal with this...I have done all of them. In a matter, since you are a beginner it doesn't matter, but we will get you going much quicker than what I had to deal with some 20 years ago by trial and error.

So the question is how dedicated/committed are you to the sport? And what is your budget? For now, the board is the least of your worries.

First focus on your boots, first the size, then fit, then stiffness...its a bigger rabbit hole with all the mods you can do...or not.

Second is the bindings. And third your board.

But the biggest issue is going to be your dedication and anticipation of how much you ride, the terrain and snow conditions and getting lessons and riding time on the snow. And this cycles back to boots...Boots that fit, are comfortable and have performance that you desire.

Lastly, boots are also a progression and likely you will buy emmm at least several pair as you get more into riding.

In general due to your weight and small feet, you will want the stiffest well fitting boot possible because you will need the stiffness to leverage your edges. The downside to this is that you will end up with a stiff responsive boot that will give you immediate feedback/responsiveness and this for a newbie can/will be punishing and unforgiving. However if you are dedicated...its a steep learning curve and fast rewards.

wrath


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

I have super thin feets (although not short) and I have eyed at women's boots at time, but they weren't stiff enough. Maybe there are some nowaday? I've since turn to Salamon which have a thinner fit (and now have wide models for that reason), except… they start at 25 not your 24 :/ 

For the board it's going to be a bit easier. Slash brainstorm for exemple is pretty narrow board at 25 in a 157 (dunno how easy it is to find it in AUS though) and should leave plenty of room to improve. But yeah, focus on boots first!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I gotta ask... Do you fall over or lose balance a lot? Must be hard to balance that kinda weight and height on a narrow support.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I gotta ask... Do you fall over or lose balance a lot? Must be hard to balance that kinda weight and height on a narrow support.


Super strong ankles?


----------



## Kevink121 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im just here for the foot pics


----------

